
China bans blood, poker and imperial history in latest video game crackdown - learc83
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2019-04-23-china-bans-blood-poker-and-imperial-plots-in-latest-video-game-crackdown
======
forkLding
This is probably a better url as it is the one that is being used as the
source: [https://gizmodo.com/chinas-new-video-game-rules-
officially-b...](https://gizmodo.com/chinas-new-video-game-rules-officially-
ban-blood-corps-1834221957)

Also this seems to only be affecting Chinese-made/Chinese-published online
games as far as the Gizmodo article has sourced. Also I can't find the exact
document they're sourcing because they linked a generic legal document on the
Chinese-made online games approval process as I can read Chinese.

Here it is google translated:
[https://translate.google.com.hk/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=ht...](https://translate.google.com.hk/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sapprft.gov.cn%2Fsapprft%2Fcontents%2F7063%2F397559.shtml)

I'm very confused where Gizmodo sourced this from, because I've read through
the recent SAPPRFT news (aka the censorship organization and theres no recent
news since April 10th)

Ok it seems like its from a SAPPRFT gaming conference in China, hilariously,
the few Chinese forum sources I can find reference this techcrunch article
too, this is probably the original link everyone is sourcing from:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/21/chinas-new-gaming-rules-
to...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/21/chinas-new-gaming-rules-to-ban-poker-
blood-and-imperial-schemes/)

